#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-02
<Adremelech> can anyone recommend a wireless pci card that works out of the box?
<tonyyarusso> intel stuff
<Adremelech> cool, thanks
<Adremelech> actually, i might want to specify that its for a desktop
<Adremelech> or maybe newegg just doesnt have desktop pci cards from intel?
<tonyyarusso> guess not
<tonyyarusso> could try http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833114031
<Adremelech> i think  i'll just search the forums a bit, since an almost $30 wireless card is an expensive gamble
<Takyoji> Ooo, Linux Foundation has a more interest t-shirt available now
<Takyoji> http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/167-amanda-mcpherson/334653-new-benefits-for-linux-foundation-members
 * Obsidian1723 brb
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-03
<h00k> ripps!
<ripps> h00k: yo
<h00k> ripps: Nice job on the elementary-nautilus packaging
<h00k> ripps: are you a MOTU yet?
<ripps> h00k: nope
<h00k> ripps: why not?
<h00k> ripps: Also, you should try for membership!
<ripps> h00k: Eh, need to write up an application, and I'm sure I've fixed enough Ubuntu bugs. I tend to fix bugs in the Ubuntu side-projects...
<ripps> *not sure I've fixed enough Ubuntu bugs
<h00k> so, you should create a wiki
<h00k> and I encourage you to go for it
<h00k> if you want.
<h00k> !member
<lubotu1> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ripps> h00k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ripps818
<h00k> ripps: yeah. I'm pretty sure you should go for it.
<ripps> I've tried to apply for a MOTU mentorship, but nobody has gotten back to me.
<h00k> Really?
<h00k> ripps: how long ago was that?
<ripps> h00k: a few months
<tonyyarusso> My lappy is getting finicky, but I don't really feel like buying a new one yet...
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: btw, I got it running again, but it's still occasionally strange.  AFAICT, it's happy once it gets booted at least now.
<h00k> ripps: using this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted
<h00k> ripps: and also https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-motu-mentors
<h00k> ripps: I mean, you can do as you wish, I think your skills are pretty cool
<ripps> h00k: I could try, but I think my biggest barrier to membership is that most MOTU's aren't very familiar with me, so I'm not sure who I can get to vouch for me.
<h00k> ripps: are you in #ubuntu-motu?
<h00k> yep
<h00k> sparklehistory: hello!
<sparklehistory> Hi h00k!
<h00k> How are you, this fine cloudy day?
<sparklehistory> Pretty good, just makin myself some dinner
<h00k> I haven't eaten dinner yet, I don't know what to make :(
<sparklehistory> How are you?
<h00k> I'm doing pretty alright! I can't complain.
<sparklehistory> Mine has been a matter of pull it out of the fridge and toss it in the pan and see what happens
<sparklehistory> I hear you recently got engaged, congratulations!
<h00k> :D Thanks! I blame tonyyarusso for that one
<sparklehistory> h00k: For telling me or getting engaged? :P
<h00k> HAH. Telling you :)
<h00k> It's okay, we told the internets on our site. And video, pics, etc.
<sparklehistory> He did keep it a secret until after you proposed, and enjoyed tormenting me with the fact that there was something he knew that I didn't.
<h00k> HAH!
<h00k> Seriously?
<sparklehistory> of course
<h00k> >.<
<sparklehistory> So what have you been up to this summer?
<h00k> Oooh. working, mostly
<sparklehistory> Same here, nothing too exciting
<h00k> Uuum, driving the motorcycle when the weather is nice
<sparklehistory> That sounds like fun!  I've been trying to get outside on the weekends, escape from the office atmosphere.
<h00k> Yeah. Where 'bouts do you work? Or, what kind of work, rather?
<sparklehistory> I work in the cities, in law.
<h00k> Ah, okay.
<sparklehistory> How about you?
<h00k> I work for an IT company
<h00k> in Rhinelander, WI
<sparklehistory> ah, cool
<h00k> So, we do IT for local businesses
<sparklehistory> Do you do mainly open source?
<h00k> unfortunately, no. We are a Microsoft Gold partner and provided mainly Microsoft options, but we're starting to become more open (mostly because of my influence) in providing the best option for the customer's needs
<h00k> I'm trying to shake things up a bit
<sparklehistory> that's good, it's always nice to let people know they have options
<h00k> Yes
<sparklehistory> It's was nice chatting with you, but I'm off to eat now
<h00k> I use Ubuntu on my work-provided laptop and run Win 7 in a virtual machine for our tools like Go To Assist, etc
<h00k> Enjoy dinner!
<sparklehistory> thanks!
<h00k> Ubuntu Wisconsin is having a meeting at 8:00pm on Wednesday in #ubuntu-us-wi if anyone would like to join! Topics will include Global Jam participation and potential release parties
 * tonyyarusso waves
<h00k> Hey there!
<tonyyarusso> So, wanna buy me a new laptop?
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: no....but you can buy yourself one :)
<h00k> tonyyarusso: what did you do? I told you they don't work underwater
<tonyyarusso> h00k: nothing, it's just old and used.  It's developed some sort of slightly loose connection in the motherboard or chipset or hard drive interface that causes it to pause occasionally, usually during early stages of the boot sequence.
<h00k> did you run a memtest?
<h00k> does it kernel panic?
<tonyyarusso> I'm working on it as we speak, so it's functional, but I'm starting to think it's nearing retirement time (purchased 2005).
<tonyyarusso> no, kernel's totally happy.
<h00k> Interesting. I had a bad L2 cache and kernel panic'd, I was able to get a dump on netconsole
<tonyyarusso> Symptoms are you'll type "Hello", "He" will print to the screen, then you rock it back and forth or press on the chassis a bit and then "llo" will print out.
<h00k> ^o) what the hell
<h00k> That shouldn't even...happen.
<h00k> what does S.M.A.R.T. data say on your HD?
<tonyyarusso> I don't think this drive supports it
<h00k> :(
<h00k> Check with palimpset
<h00k> or what it's called
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm "Has a few bad sectors" - guess it does.
<h00k> how many is a few?
<h00k> It should give you a detailed report
<tonyyarusso> 2
<tonyyarusso> on last check at least - manually running now
<tonyyarusso> never any trouble reading or writing data either
<h00k> Oh. 2?
<h00k> that's nothing
<tonyyarusso> right
<tonyyarusso> I'm think like a solder joint between a component and the motherboard that popped off a bit.
<h00k> I have a soldering iron you can borrow
<h00k> and some hot-glue
<tonyyarusso> I have one too, but I haven't found what's wrong yet - just a guess based on the symptoms.
<h00k> Yeah, that is awkward. RAM is okay?
<tonyyarusso> I was half-pondering selling it to Takyoji and making it his problem :P  (If I decide I can shell out for a replacement)
<tonyyarusso> should be - RAM is non-original.
<h00k> do a memtest, that can't hurt
<tonyyarusso> true.  Need me to reboot though :P
<Takyoji> I was just curious of it; was all
<h00k> yeah. is that the machine you're on?
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: aww, fine
<Takyoji> as might be able to find people interested
<tonyyarusso> speaking off selling off old machines though, h00k was at one point half-interested in my desktop and never got back to me...
<tonyyarusso> and I still need to send a quote for my keyboard to exigraff
<h00k> tonyyarusso: oh yeah, tell me about it again? I totally forgot :D
 * tonyyarusso looks for the spreadsheet
<tonyyarusso> http://files.tonyyarusso.com/netvista_valuation.ods
<h00k> netvista
<h00k> makes me nervous
<Takyoji> Good ol' oldie games. Was just playing Descent; and Cyberia before that; in DosBox
<tonyyarusso> lordy, that was back in April
<tonyyarusso> h00k: why?  It's a a pretty decent little machine.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: just the 'Vista' part
<tonyyarusso> ah, lol
<tonyyarusso> Well, this was before Microsoft used that term, so...  (It's an IBM, btw, from toward the tail end of IBM making PCs before offloading to Lenovo.)
<h00k> tonyyarusso: Ah, I remember this!
<h00k> It's got a P4
<h00k> 2 GiB NICs
<tonyyarusso> yeah, lots of non-original goodies in there :P
<h00k> nothing wrong with that!
<h00k> I have like...$5 to my name until Friday.
<h00k> I'll keep that in mind, although I have to be frugal with the wedding coming up
<tonyyarusso> The caveat is that the P4 is the reason the power supply needs replacing, and the power supply is a non-standard form factor with limited options available.  So, either you need to a) Run the Celeron.  b) Replace the power supply regularly.  c) Mod it to hold a different power supply somehow.
<tonyyarusso> pssssh, the bride's family is supposed to cover the wedding!
<h00k> well, they're making a generous contribution, but it probably won't cover everything
<tonyyarusso> updated the file to account for the extra couple of months of depreciation.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: Would you consider assisting setting up a release party in the Duluth/Superior area?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: ripps is the only one I'm aware of up there from MN, however
<tonyyarusso> Sure, depending on what assisting entails
<h00k> I have no idea.
<h00k> I know there is also a user in Ashland that might be interested as well.
<h00k> exigraff, Brittany, myself,
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I'll look into it and let you know
<tonyyarusso> If I do get a new laptop, I think the current top contender is http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=100
<h00k> next time I can afford one, I'm getting a system76
<tonyyarusso> They aren't even expensive...until you decide to trick it out because that's what geeks do.
<h00k> 'course
<tonyyarusso> Looks like a really nice one would be more than $1500, less than $2000.
<tonyyarusso> like, zillions times nicer than my current one
<tonyyarusso> Core i7 vs. Pentium M?
<h00k> i7
<h00k> Pentium M?
<h00k> M is single core~
<tonyyarusso> Yup.
<tonyyarusso> I'm saying for comparison, not decision.  The ThinkPad is an M.
<h00k> Oh, oh, I understand.
<h00k> I was going to say...you're trying to make that decision?
<h00k> I was going to make some generalizations about Minnesotans...
<tonyyarusso> haha
<Takyoji> When will I be able to ever find a modern and usable Linux distro that doesn't have a damn regression with my mother's desktop's graphics chipset?
<Takyoji> Whereas it ALWAYS freezes after 20-30 minutes; the only thing movable is the mouse. And you can't switch to a virtual terminal
<h00k> Takyoji: Tell Murphy to change that damn law.
<Takyoji> 9.04 worked
<Takyoji> 9.10 freezes after 20 minutes.
<Takyoji> 10.04 freezes even shorter.
<Takyoji> and I tried installing Fedora 13, but it freezes after an amount of time as well.
<Takyoji> and all I've been given is "you'll have to do regression testing" and a wiki page, and no other assistence.
<tonyyarusso> Sounds like about the amount of support you paid for, no?
<Takyoji> and I would pay for support, but I get the feeling that I'm just going to get a person reading off a wiki
<tonyyarusso> nah, you get MagicFab and mneptok.
<h00k> !support | Takyoji
<lubotu1> Takyoji: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<h00k> Bahahahaha
<Takyoji> and then I'm going to be told that it's "too broad" of symptoms
<Takyoji> and I listed this bug a month ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/604192
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 604192 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Screen goes blank and flashes vertical stripes on 1s interval" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Takyoji> one person triaged it, and that's all that's happened to it
<Takyoji> Importance not rated (considering it makes the damn system not usable at all) and not assigned to anyone.
<h00k> It all depends on how many people mark it as affecting them
<Takyoji> and the people it's probably affecting are the ones with old systems that don't have a Launchpad account and don't have a straight path to finding my bug listing
<h00k> something, yep.
<Takyoji> I'll try to bug someone tomorrow about the details of: regression testing a kernel module, via the upstream X11 git repository, and compiling the kernel each time (on a 2GHz, single-core processor), and testing such every time..
<tonyyarusso> What's the deal with these "and I'm a Mormon" ads?  Have they finally decided they should try convincing people they aren't really as crazy as we think?
<h00k> ads on TV?
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<h00k> that's odd.
<sparklehistory> on the radio too
<Takyoji> Isn't fsck supposed to check for filesystem inconsistencies and fix them if possible?
<Takyoji> because I've been running: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<Takyoji> and it doesn't find any issues and never prompts me (except for "oh noes! this filesystem might be corrupt! Do you still want to scan? :o")
<Takyoji> and then when I go to resize a partition, it complains about inconsistencies with the partition
<Takyoji> Yay, testdisk fixed the issue
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-04
<tonyyarusso> hey h00k and folks, you should go outside tonight and see if you can see northern lights
<kermit> oh? whys that?
<kermit> solar storm or something like that?
<kermit> ok, when exactly is best?
<tonyyarusso> kermit: yeah, coronal mass ejection headed our way.  Usually close to local midnight is best.
<kermit> thanks
<h00k> tonyyarusso: Yeah, it was cloudy last night :(
<Takyoji> I feel dumber than a doorknob
<Takyoji> Realized that there's 'Indicator Applet', 'Indicator Applet Session' AND 'Notification Area'
<Takyoji> otherwise my wireless adapter from China has arrived today
<Takyoji> Realtek 8187L chipset
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-05
<tonyyarusso> h00k: yeah :(
<tonyyarusso> h00k: we should have two more chances, although tonight and tomorrow may be semi-cloudy too.
<h00k> I've always wanted to see them
<tonyyarusso> h00k: NWS says "PARTLY CLOUDY WITH A 20 PERCENT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
<tonyyarusso> THUNDERSTORMS BEFORE 9 PM..THEN CLEARING.
<tonyyarusso> down here, which is promising for midnight
<tonyyarusso> Same thing Thursday - "PARTLY CLOUDY IN THE EVENING THEN BECOMING
<tonyyarusso> MOSTLY CLEAR.
<kermit> is there any chance of a second chance at seeing the aurora tonight?
<kermit> it was too cloudy last night
<tonyyarusso> kermit: Yes - there were multiple flares, so all three nights have nearly equal shots.
<kermit> cool
<tonyyarusso> Wunderground agrees - 20% cloud cover at 1AM tonight
<tonyyarusso> kermit, h00k:  http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/rt_plots/kp_3d.html
<tonyyarusso> looks like we're back up to 6 so far tonight
<h00k> yay!
<h00k> I might have to out to the airport across the road after the Ubuntu Wisconsin meeting
<h00k> I wonder if it will be low enough to reach down here
<h00k> tonyyarusso: ^
<tonyyarusso> dunno, but you have an advantage over me still
<h00k> Less light polution, that's for sure
<tonyyarusso> and higher latitude
<h00k> we're higher, here?
<h00k> sure enough.
<h00k> Rhinelander is
<tonyyarusso> geography fail
<h00k> no u
<exigraff> owned
<tonyyarusso> Rhinelander has 0.344848 of a degree on Shoreview.
<tonyyarusso> (Approximately 24 miles)
<h00k> tonyyarusso: you're welcome here! I have an excellent view!
<tonyyarusso> h00k: of just stars so far, or do you have lights?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I don't know yet, I'm discussing Wubi in #ubuntu-us-wi
<h00k> then I'll head out
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> You're a four-hour drive away though, so maybe not :P
<h00k> Yeah...it's true. Unless you speed!
<h00k> you could get here by 1
<h00k> I have a futon
<tonyyarusso> So, be there by 1, watch the sky for maybe two hours, then be awake, fed, and driving back here for work by 8AM...
<h00k> yep. coffee!
<exigraff> there are worse ways to spend the evening
<h00k> I'm going out now.
 * Takyoji wonders if there's a reference which has all the commands of all common Linux package managers listed
<Takyoji> Is there anything else other than dpkg and rpm?
<tonyyarusso> apt and yum on top of those, yast, portage, stampede, urpmi, zypper, poldek, slackpkg, pacman, smart, equo, conary, and a few others.
<tonyyarusso> ^^ Takyoji
<Takyoji> but a handful of those are just frontends to apt or yum; correct?
<tonyyarusso> nope
<Takyoji> I mean
<Takyoji> dpkg and rpm
<Takyoji> apt being a frontend for dpkg; yum as a frontend for rpm
<tonyyarusso> Package file formats:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_package_formats , package management systems:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Package_management_system#Linux_distributions
<Takyoji> ahh
<tonyyarusso> See also http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=package-management
<Takyoji> yay
<GrandCasino> Hi
<GrandCasino> Hi all
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-06
 * Obsidian1723 have fun all time ti jet home.
<Takyoji> I find it interesting of the recent message on the mailing list
<Takyoji> What's the difference between ifconfig and iwconfig? Is ifconfig for configuring any network interface, while iwconfig is for configuring 802.11-related settings of a network interface?
<tonyyarusso> pretty much
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-08-08
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-mn to: Have a read:  http://ubuntu-us.org/?q=node/14366
<damian_> can someone help me with a shell script (really simple)
<damian_> ...well here it is anyway
<damian_> cd wire/settings/render_targets
<damian_> for i in {1..10}
<damian_> do
<damian_>     rm 'WireGPU_RT_'$i".txt"
<damian_> done
<damian_> wait a sec...
<damian_> IT WORKS!
<damian_> unfortunately it worked on the wrong thing...
<damian_> I think I see the problem, it refuses to delete anything because the shell script doesn't have permission to, but that doesn't make sense because it is allowed to create files using the svn command
<damian_> I'll try here later (maybe)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-02
<Takyoji> Would be nice to find a concise explanation of the whole history of the whole SCO lawsuit crap.
<Takyoji> I know there's Groklaw, but I don't think there's an overall summary of everything
<Takyoji[laptop]> I cannot ever get any work done on LibreOffice as of Ubuntu 11.04, it crashes every few minutes that I'm using it
<Takyoji[laptop]> for any of the programs
<Takyoji[laptop]> and when I recover usually most of my work is gone
<Takyoji[laptop]> I hope to god it's not in production use anywhere
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-03
<h00k> here's me pinging tonyyarusso again.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: is taking care of his canoe
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-08-04
<harry_>  ey any one with the knowledge of language selector in Ubuntu 11.04???
#ubuntu-us-mn 2013-07-31
<rik-shaw> anyone down in rochester?
